# Pregnant Wife



## toddy (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi 

I have been offered a job in Calgary, hope to be out there by June (if all goes well) my wife is 3 months pregnant, My concern is that i do not qualify for health cover until 3 months after my arrival, will my wife be covered for scans check ups etc by the state or do i need to some insurance upon arrival or should we wait until after the baby is born in October.

Many Thanks in advance


----------



## gringotim (Jan 5, 2011)

toddy said:


> Hi
> 
> I have been offered a job in Calgary, hope to be out there by June (if all goes well) my wife is 3 months pregnant, My concern is that i do not qualify for health cover until 3 months after my arrival, will my wife be covered for scans check ups etc by the state or do i need to some insurance upon arrival or should we wait until after the baby is born in October.
> 
> Many Thanks in advance


Each province (not state) has different healthcare rules, if you are not coverred, I can't see why your wife would be. otherwise people from all over the world would be coming just to get free healthcare, find out from your employer how to contact the Alberta government healthcare agency, or use Google etc, and talk directly to them and explain your situation. Most private health insurance won't cover pre-existing conditions,


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

toddy said:


> Hi
> 
> I have been offered a job in Calgary, hope to be out there by June (if all goes well) my wife is 3 months pregnant, My concern is that i do not qualify for health cover until 3 months after my arrival, will my wife be covered for scans check ups etc by the state or do i need to some insurance upon arrival or should we wait until after the baby is born in October.
> 
> Many Thanks in advance


You will receive no health care under Alberta Health Care in the three month period. You should purchase outside insurance for that period but I doubt it will cover existing conditions, including pregnancy. You can/should check that out. 
As far as waiting until after baby is born the three month waiting period will still apply for all of you, including baby.


----------



## Jennianne (Feb 8, 2010)

We live in alberta and there us a free healthcare system here all u need is to apply for a health card we all have one good luck with the move! Health care insurance will just be a top up to help cover dental prescriptions etc


----------

